# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  5 homestay xinh xắn như quán cà phê ở Hà Nội cho kỳ nghỉ

## hangnt

*Không cần phải đi xa dài ngày, chỉ cần 2 ngày một đêm tại các homestay ngay trong phố cũng giúp bạn có cảm giác mới lạ.*
*
Momento Homestay*

Nằm tại phố Tràng Thi, xét về vị trí thì Momento thực sự rất có lợi thế hơn các homestay khác bởi nằm ngay trên trục đường chính dẫn tới hồ Gươm và khu phố cổ. Từ đây, bạn có thể đi bộ dễ dàng tới các điểm du lịch nổi tiếng trong khu trung tâm Hà Nội, cũng như rất thuận tiện để khám phá ẩm thực vỉa hè. Khu nhà được chia làm nhiều phòng, mỗi căn lại có phong cách trang trí khác nhau như phòng lá, phòng garden, phòng Hà Nội, phòng Sapa, phòng Hội An...

Trong đó, phòng Hà Nội gợi nhớ về hình ảnh thời bao cấp với bao kỷ niệm thân thương, phòng Sapa dân dã mộc mạc với các chi tiết trang trí thổ cẩm còn phòng Hội An lại là một góc nhỏ phố Hội đầy màu sắc giữa lòng Hà Nội. Phòng garden có giá cao nhất bởi không gian sân vườn thu nhỏ trong lành. Các phòng có giá từ 390.000 đồng đến 750.000 đồng một đêm.




*Aimee*

Aimee là hệ thống homestay có ba cơ sở ở Hà Nội là Vọng Đức, phố Phan Huy Chú và Cầu Gỗ. Đây đều là những con phố trung tâm, mang đặc trưng của Hà Nội. Aimee rất lý tưởng cho các cặp đôi đang tìm nơi dừng chân cho mình trong những ngày muốn "trốn" cuộc sống mệt mỏi ngày thường để tìm sự bình yên ngay trong lòng thành phố. Khu nhà gợi nhớ về căn phòng gia đình ấm cúng, bình yên nhưng cũng rất đỗi mộc mạc.

Mỗi ngóc ngách ở Aimee từ chiếc bàn gỗ, ghế, giá sách, khung cửa sổ đầy hoa, tấm khăn trải bàn cùng giai điệu cổ điển từ chiếc loa cũ cũng mang tới không gian cổ điển của Hà Nội một thời đã xa. Mỗi phòng có giá từ 800.000 đồng đến một triệu đồng.




*Chloe & Leo Homestay*

Nằm ở khu tập thể 2C Lê Phụng Hiểu, gần Nhà hát lớn, khu nhà còn được sử dụng như một studio dành cho những ai có nhu cầu chụp ảnh cá nhân, ảnh cưới hay các cửa hàng thời trang. Homestay xinh xắn nằm trong một khu tập thể cũ giữa lòng phố cổ. Tuy diện tích không lớn nhưng từng góc nhỏ của căn nhà đều được chăm chút từng tí một, mang tới không gian vừa nghệ thuật, vừa cổ kính.

Ở đây, bạn có thể tìm thấy hầu hết những thứ mình thích, ai yêu sách cũng sẽ tìm thấy đôi ba quyển sách, người mê hội họa cũng có thể tìm thấy vài bức tranh còn với những người thích cây cỏ thiên nhiên thì có thể tìm thấy thế giới của mình ở hành lang xanh mướt.




*Rustic House*

Có hai cơ sở ở Hà Nội là phố Giảng Võ và Hàng Cót, Rustic House đem lại một không gian đơn giản nhưng cũng rất hiện đại cho những ai đang tìm kiếm một nơi để "trú ngụ" trong những ngày hè, đặc biệt là kỳ nghỉ 30/4 -1/5 này. Được xây dựng giống một căn hộ thu nhỏ với ban công lãng mạn, phòng bếp có trang bị đầy đủ vật dụng, ô cửa sổ lớn đón ánh sáng mặt trời và nhìn ra hàng cây xanh mướt. Phòng áp mái với ban công có giá khoảng 700.000 đồng, phòng đôi có ban công và phòng khách có giá khoảng 650.000 đồng, phòng đôi vách kính nhìn xuống đường có cùng mức giá.




*Lancan Homestay*

Không nằm trong khu trung tâm, ít khách du lịch nhưng cũng bởi thế mà Lancan Homestay lại có được vẻ tĩnh lặng, thoáng đãng. Lancan homestay tọa lạc tại khu Hoàng Cầu, không quá xa bờ Hồ, vẫn có thể dễ dàng đi tới các trung tâm thương mại, khu ẩm thực nhưng cũng đủ yên tĩnh, ẩn hiện trong ngõ nhỏ thân quen đậm chất Hà Nội. Một không gian xanh, một khoảng sân nhỏ với gốc cây khế già, ngôi nhà kiến trúc Pháp cổ cùng mảng tường vàng hay lan can bao quanh nhà khiến Lancan trở nên độc đáo hơn giữa rừng homestay mọc lên như nấm ở thủ đô. Khu nhà có 3 căn phòng và 3 lối đi riêng biệt, không đi qua nhau mà chỉ chung một căn bếp. Trong phòng, nội thất được trang trí theo kiểu boho đầy sắc màu, mỗi căn đều có bàn đọc sách nhỏ hướng ra "góc sân và khoảng trời".




_Theo ngoisao_

----------

